# inoxydable



## Colonel Schnaffs

Hello all,
I have to translate something about the 'Aluminium Centenary Pavilion', and it starts with a descritption of its aluminium doors. It does, however, contain a (slightly weird/rubbish) aluminium pun or joke, which i'm finding difficult to translate.

"Ces deux portes en tôle d'aluminium sont belles, d'une élégante beauté que ne peuvent renier les plus conventionnels des amateurs. Pureté des lignes, sobriété des matériaux et de leurs coloris… il y a du classique dans cette réalisation que l'on doit, s'il vous plaît, *à l'inoxydable* Jean Prouvé."

_These two fine aluminium doors have an elegant beauty that even the most conservative collectors would have difficulty denying. Its linear purity and sobriety of materials as well as colours give this creation a classical feel, which is thanks to the, if you like, XXXX Jean Prouvé._

Is there any way you can think of to retain the HILARIOUS aluminium pun in English? (Obviously you can't say non-oxidising).

Thank you for your help!

John


----------



## velisarius

Immaculate ?


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

That's the kind of meaning, sure, but it doesn't have that aluminium-based hilarity...


----------



## SteveD

I'm not 100% happy with any of these, but maybe they will trigger other ideas.

The clean lines of...

The squeaky clean...

The ever-gleaming...

The ever-bright...

The sparkling...


----------



## biologiste

There´s a double meaning: the "unchangeable" side and the "ever-bright" too.


----------



## mdb

Slightly different idea but might work: "the ageless..."


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Unstainable_...?


----------



## YvDa

Why not "stainless", more fluent that "non-oxidising" ? The readers can extrapolate the meaning I guess.

You could also risk an allusion to the iron man in sports: "iron man Jean Prouvé" (even though this is exactly opposite to non-oxidising; it also conveys the notion of durability).


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

I was thinking 'stainless', but wasn't sure whether it worked terribly well in English. It retains the aluminium element, but doesn't retain the more figurative idea of strength/resilience. It's really difficult, isn't it? I'm beginning to think there is no perfect way of translating it.


----------



## velisarius

"the durable and immaculate J.P."


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

Ahhh, 'durable' seems quite good! I think we're getting somewhere!


----------



## YvDa

Colonel Schnaffs said:


> doesn't retain the more figurative idea of strength/resilience.



As much as in French, no ? ("Stainless" is really understood as "inoxydable", not merely "sans étain")


----------



## JeanDeSponde

YvDa said:


> ("Stainless" is really understood as "inoxydable", not merely "sans étain")


_Stain_ dans _stainless_ c'est une tache, une altération. Etain = _tin_


----------



## YvDa

"golden Jean Prouvé" ?


----------



## YvDa

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Stain_ dans _stainless_ c'est une tache, une altération. Etain = _tin_



Ooooops...


----------



## YvDa

"full metal" ?


----------



## archijacq

rustless ?
(inoxydable, indémodable, qui n'a pas pris une ride, etc.)


----------



## Fred_C

À mon avis, ce n’est pas un jeu de mots, c’est une hypallage. (Parce que l’adjectif «inoxydable» ne peut absolument pas être utilisé pour décrire une personne.)
C’est donc un emploi délibérément déplacé.
Il faut employer en anglais un mot qui n’a rapport qu’aux métaux, même si ça doit choquer.


----------



## mdb

Fred_C said:


> À mon avis, ce n’est pas un jeu de mots, c’est une hypallage. (Parce que l’adjectif «inoxydable» ne peut absolument pas être utilisé pour décrire une personne.)
> C’est donc un emploi délibérément déplacé.
> Il faut employer en anglais un mot qui n’a rapport qu’aux métaux, même si ça doit choquer.



Maybe "rust-free" then...


----------



## YvDa

Fred_C said:


> À mon avis, ce n’est pas un jeu de mots, c’est une hypallage.



A moins que dans ce cas-ci ce ne soit un inoxymore ?


----------



## franc 91

the unstainable and teflonic Jean Prouvé (suggestion)


----------



## Itisi

...who has once more shown his mettle


----------



## archijacq

Il faut surtout trouver un terme qui rende l'allusion au travail de Jean Prouvé avec l'acier inoxydable - ce qui permet d'emblée d'écarter certaines propositions.

steely ?
"steelish" ?


----------



## YvDa

No dispute: stainless.


----------



## Itisi

archijacq said:


> Il faut surtout trouver un terme qui rende l'allusion au travail de Jean Prouvé avec l'acier inoxydable - ce qui permet d'emblée d'écarter certaines propositions.



Well, here it's aluminium, which is aftere all a 'mettle'!


----------



## Gulby

J'aurais pensé à "Stainless" aussi... Mais je tiens à souligner également que, dans ce contexte, "S'il-vous-plaît" ne m'apparaît pas tellement comme "Si cela vous plaît", mais plus comme "Excusez du peu !". Plutôt, donc, dans le sens légèrement ironique mais gratifiant tout de même ?... (J'sais pas si je suis claire, là... xD)

----------

I was thinking of "Stainless" too... But I have to underline that, in this context, "S'il-vous-plaît" is not exactly used as "If this please you", but more as "Excusez du peu !" (sorry, I can't think of a satisfying equivalent). So, more an ironical sense, but still gratifying ?... (I don't know if I'm clear here... xD)


Edit : Il love the idea of Itisi ! Great humour !


----------



## xiancee

L'inoxymore est bien vu! Mais vous ne semblez pas avoir remarqué le "full metal" du post # 16 qui me semblait bien faire un sort à cette belle hypallage.


----------



## Itisi

Gulby said:


> J'aurais pensé à "Stainless" aussi... Mais je tiens à souligner également que, dans ce contexte, "S'il-vous-plaît" ne m'apparaît pas tellement comme "Si cela vous plaît", mais plus comme "Excusez du peu !". Plutôt, donc, dans le sens légèrement ironique mais gratifiant tout de même ?... (J'sais pas si je suis claire, là... xD)
> ------
> I was thinking of "Stainless" too... But I have to underline that, in this context, "S'il-vous-plaît" is not exactly used as "If this please you", but more as "Excusez du peu !" (sorry, I can't think of a satisfying equivalent). So, more an ironical sense, but still gratifying ?... (I don't know if I'm clear here... xD)



Bien vu/well spotted!  Donc/therefore : 'which we owe to no lesser man/architect than the [inoxydable] JP', ou/or  'which we owe to the [inoxydable] JP himself'


----------



## velisarius

Maybe something including "polished" ?


----------

